

You Don't Have to Be Good at Math to Learn to Code - treerunner
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/09/you-dont-have-to-be-good-at-math-to-learn-to-code/403342/?single_page=true

======
ardemchenkov
I think most of the people always forget most of Math in a few years after
getting degree if they're not actually using it on daily basis. That's why,
yes, it's not mandatory to be good at math to learn to code.

But what they will never forget, are the skills which they got while learned
math: logic, analysis, passion to improve the solution, patience and so on.
Because in general the mathematical problems are the same as development
problems and to be able to find an optimal solution you need to use the same
ways. That's how Math helps.

